# Port Charlotte at Alligator bay fishing trip ideas?



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Everything around you is good. You cN head up the peace or over to the myaka. No real need to go to Sanibel area. But u can do it.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Ok cool thx. Yea looking at map I've picked some spots that look good, just never been there and figure get some pointers instead of spending days finding spots. My wife loves sanibel/ captiva and I figured it would be a cool trip to it in the boat and surprise her. That way I can drop her off and me and they boy, well almost man lol can go fish hahaha. Thx for the input


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

From back where u are it will take I would think an hour to get to Sanibel. You can go in from behind Sanibel with enough water. Out front is fine as long as it isn't blowing. Keep an eye out for storms.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I had a shadowcast at one time and it's a good sheltered water boat imo. That being said I wouldn't try to make it to Sanibel that would be a few hour trip one and you would have to cross the intercoasal it can be done but it can get be rough. There are plenty of good spots to fish closer to Alligator point that require no crossing of the Sound or Harbor. Look into the two pines area there is a big sandbar and miles of flats and bays to fish in that area. My advice is fish during the week if you can less pressure.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

If she just wants to go to the beach, take here to Cayo Costa, a lot closer and good fishing too.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

hire an influencer...... use her for bait.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Not familiar with that area specifically but I fish in the Bokeelia and Matalacha pass area semi regular. Like mentioned the two pine sand bar is always happening and there are some nice sand bars around Bokeelia. I was there last week and the bars were LOADED with bait and we were catching tons of trout and Spanish mackerel. Caught a bunch of baby snook and reds in the mangroves in the buzzard Bay Area but only caught a couple of slot sized reds that we released. Trout were definitely plentiful and most were in the 16-20” range and the tides when were were there were less than ideal lol


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

check the canals at night. Might be some good snook / tarpon fishing. Forget Sanibel. You would have a huge run in that little boat. If it got windy at all, you would have a fun ride home. Charlotte Harbor is big and it gets nasty fast..


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Steve_Mevers said:


> If she just wants to go to the beach, take here to Cayo Costa, a lot closer and good fishing too.


I agree!


----------

